# Fall of '06



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Found this in a file just now and had to laugh. I had forgotten about
the worst day of '06. One of those days where you wish you were an employee and could just go home at the end of the day and tell a buddy about this big old tree that fell on the van. Instead, you are the owner, and get to begin a 4 month marathon of jumping through hoops for insurance coverage. You know, the thousands and thousands of dollars you have paid over the years and never made a claim on? And the whole time, you just need your van back on the road. Anyone else have a bad day photo to share?


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Knock on wood here V, had some bad days in my time but, never like that.


----------



## DelW (Apr 18, 2007)

Nothin a little spackle can't fix:laughing:


----------



## KeirK (Nov 30, 2007)

Scott,
Nice tree! I bet that was fun...


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Keir

I am still burning the wood from that thing as we speak!


----------

